# Need Help dealing. Sudden Divorse..Can't Let GO



## John Gent (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, Second post..Not sure if i am doing it right so any advice on setting up will be helpful. Right now i am having a pity party. My wife wants out bad & I still love her & want to work on things.. We have 4 kids ages 10 & up & she wants to be free..happy which i agree is important. She wants to go out every weekend after we separate & i am supposed to be alright with this. Please give me some advice. I am a 49 year old man being forced to start over after 17 years


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

If you are religiously inclined, pick up love must be tough.

She needs space to realize that the grass isn't greener on the other side.

My MC story is in my profile and the 180 that I posted. This is going to be tough. There is no "right" solution or silver bullet. Good luck, stay strong.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

anx said:


> If you are religiously inclined, pick up love must be tough.
> 
> She needs space to realize that the grass isn't greener on the other side.
> 
> My MC story is in my profile and the 180 that I posted. This is going to be tough. There is no "right" solution or silver bullet. Good luck, stay strong.


. I second reading that book and I am not religious. Anx... r u still married or divorced?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Still married and working through a hurdle that was thrown at us about a month ago.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

anx said:


> Still married and working through a hurdle that was thrown at us about a month ago.


 I was trying to read it on ur profile but can't from my fone. I wish u luck anx. Jeff...my advice is like anx's... when someone tells u they want space...give it to them. As hard as that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

